

Prime Focus Launches View-D (Amazing) - hepha1979
http://www.primefocusworld.com/news/2009/09/prime-focus-launches-view-d
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;78259829
======
hepha1979
[http://vimeo.com/78259829](http://vimeo.com/78259829) \- View-D in action.

